# Betta with weird bump on his butt?



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

Hello there! It's come to my attention that my betta fish has an odd growth/ulceration around his anus.


*Housing *
*What size is your tank?* 10 gallons
*What temperature is your tank?* Roughly 75 degrees Fahrenheit
*Does your tank have a filter? *Yes, 10 gallon power filter in addition to a charcoal undergravel.
*Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?* There's aeration from the under gravel filter
*Is your tank heated?* No
*What tank mates does your betta fish live with?* He lives with three fancy goldfish; a ryukin, a lionhead and a comet.

*Food*
*What type of food do you feed your betta fish?* Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits (12% Min Crude Protein, 6% Min Crude Fat, 2% Min Crude Fiber, and 9% Min Moisture)
*How often do you feed your betta fish?* I feed him daily. The goldfish eat some of his food, but he gets 4-5 pellets a day.

*Maintenance *
*How often do you perform a water change?* Monthly
*What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?* Complete
*What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?* I use Top Fin Dechlorinator.
*
Water Parameters:*
*Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?*
I am unable to test my water other than the pH, which is a perfect 7.0


*Symptoms and Treatment*
*How has your betta fish's appearance changed?* He's been a little bloated, and around what I'm assuming is his anus there's a fleshy swelling. The swelling is white, and kind of looks cancerous. It looks like it came out of his anus.
*How has your betta fish's behavior changed?* The funny thing is that he's totally normal and active.
*When did you start noticing the symptoms?* I first noticed the symptoms today.
*Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?* I haven't treated him because I have absolutely no clue what it is.
*Does your fish have any history of being ill?* No, but I've only had him for a short time.
*How old is your fish (approximately)?* Judging by his fins, I'd put him at a year or a year and a half. I've had him since about April.

I just want to add that he's a regular veil-tail, but extremely large, plakat size almost.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

you might wan to show a picture and talk to OldFishLady(she's an expert she knows all about bettas)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry but your tank is terribly overstocked... Your Goldfish are coldwater fish. They could die in your tank. I suggest to get your goldfish a new home. Comets need an at least 75 Gallons to thrive. It's also not best to keep them with Fancies.
There is probably too much ammonia in that tank. Please rehome your Goldies. They also need a food based on plant matter...
Can you post a pic of your Betta? It would help us to help you.


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

Hi Lebron- I did a water change reccently, about a week ago. I realize that my tank is overstocked, but I change the water as soon as it gets the least bit cloudy. Also, goldfish can live in warm water, it just makes their metabolism faster, therefor more poop.

Here's pics for you guys:









This is the view from the bottom.








What he looks like from the side


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

hmm, I can't help you with this, but I'm sure Lebronthebetta can(I have a hunch they're more experienced then me


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for trying, lily


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know how ammonia goldfish can produce? Especially with their metabolism much faster... OK, back to your Betta, I have never seen such a thing. Do what Lily said and contact OFL. And thank you Lily. But, some members here still know more than me.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Do you know how ammonia goldfish can produce? Especially with their metabolism much faster... OK, back to your Betta, I have never seen such a thing. Do what Lily said and contact OFL. And thank you Lily. But, some members here still know more than me.


You're welcome


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

sythka said:


> Thanks for trying, lily


P.S. it's Lilly(so with to L's)


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like infection. Put him in a hospital tank. Is it getting worse? In hospital tanks you can treat him without the goldies getting the treatment. How I always treated my bettas no gravel sterile environment. Does he scrape around the bottom a lot? Could be inflammation. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

Noellezim-

He stays at the middle of the tank most of the time, but inflammation is a definite maybe. I'm figuring out how to get my hospital tank set up right now. But I don't know what to treat him with, cause I still have no clue what it is.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Like I said before: Talk to OldFishLady, she knows like everything, she is a super administrator, she can help you


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard to tell from the pic...not sure what I am looking at.....have you researched parasites.......look at pic and see if they look like what you are seeing....Right now I would get him in QT.....Is he flashing, eating okay...etc...

Per my PM and as other have posted.....you are overstocked, poorly stocked along with poor water quality from limited water changes and stocking...Its just a matter of time before the system crashes......I strongly recommend that you increase water changes to 50% weekly and re-home or get a larger tank to properly house the Goldfish.
While the Goldfish will survive in the warmer water-it will greatly cut their longevity.....a species that should thrive for 25 years may only last a few.....


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

OFL- Their tank isn't even heated, that's room temp. for me. I don't see how I would be able to keep the goldies in a temperature under that. Even in the winter, it's about that warm, maybe a few degrees cooler.


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

It looks like it's cleared up! He was passing poop earlier, and there's no sign of a bump. His bloat's also gone. Possibly constipated?


----------

